# Puppy Keeps Chewing Fingers & Toes!



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

Eros loves play chewing on everyone's fingers and toes, and when we tell him NO he rarely stops trying to get our fingers and thinks we're playing with him. How do we get him to stop? He won't do it if I spray bitter apple on my fingers, but that's just a quick fix. I don't mind so much right now since he's a puppy and doesn't really hurt anyone, but I want to train him not to do this while he's young so he doesn't think this is acceptable when he's older.

<div align="center">Thanks,
Desiree & Eros


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

If mine don't listen after a few times they get a time out in their
Xpen. They'd rather be out with me so they tend to listen after
that. It's obviously not that simple but it's the repeated example
they finally understand.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Puppies do that. He is probably teething. I would get him something to chew on. Hopefully, someone here can recommend something safe for him to chew on. I hope he is feeling better after the other day. :grouphug:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Jax does this too! We talked to the trainer at our puppy class about it and this is what he advised:

Yelp and leave the room. He said if you pick them up or lead them to their pen or crate they have now forgotten why they are going in there...and you leaving the room or getting up is immediate and they see the cause and effect....

The problem we have, is when he bites us and we yelp he thinks we're playing. And when we try to leave he grabs onto our pants and stuff trying to play so.... he said to fill a bottle/can with coins and when he starts to chew on your or your pants, throw it behind you. This is to startle him, and it isn't coming directly from you, so it isn't negative punishment directly from you. Eventually he will understand that when he chews he gets startled and will stop... I don't know if it's effective, as we haven't tried yet. I have just been ignoring Jax, and if he is chewing on my fingers when I pet him, I slowly move my hand away and stop. I don't quickly pull it, because he again thinks it is play time. 

So... that's all I have right now, sorry so long!

Good luck, I know I need it! (I love puppy stage )


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

> Puppies do that. He is probably teething. I would get him something to chew on. Hopefully, someone here can recommend something safe for him to chew on. I hope he is feeling better after the other day. :grouphug:[/B]


He is doing a little better but is still not back to his potty routine since the vet visit  He has TONS of chew toys. He just prefers fingers and toes  



> Jax does this too! We talked to the trainer at our puppy class about it and this is what he advised:
> 
> Yelp and leave the room. He said if you pick them up or lead them to their pen or crate they have now forgotten why they are going in there...and you leaving the room or getting up is immediate and they see the cause and effect....
> 
> ...


Yes, Eros is exactly like Jax about the yelping and all! At first yelping used to stop him and he'd stare at me, but now he just stops a second and then wants to see me do it again so he goes for fingers again lol I will try the can of coins trick, thanks  
<div align="center">
Desiree & Eros


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

Just tried the coin trick and so far shaking a can of coins that he can't see is working to get him to stop right away :thumbsup: 

<div align="center">Desiree & Eros


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Maggie used to chew on hands all the time. I found that if I close my hand into a fist, she is no longer interested and will just lick. I also say no bite. Having lots of chewy toys around like Merrick flossies and Nylabones is helpful. Then, they can use their chewing energy on the chewies. Good luck!!! :biggrin:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Everyone gave great advice--I used to stand up and turn my back on him or walk out of the room, would also tell him "NO", have also given him time outs in the kitchen, have also balled my hand into a fist, have also said NO and then immediately handed him a toy, etc. etc. etc. I think all of it works and sooner or later he'll get the message. Ollie is almost a year old and he still tries it from time to time, but not nearly as frequently as he used to.


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

> Maggie used to chew on hands all the time. I found that if I close my hand into a fist, she is no longer interested and will just lick. I also say no bite. Having lots of chewy toys around like Merrick flossies and Nylabones is helpful. Then, they can use their chewing energy on the chewies. Good luck!!! :biggrin:[/B]


I had tried the fist thing on him before also, but he found knuckles just as interesting.



> Everyone gave great advice--I used to stand up and turn my back on him or walk out of the room, would also tell him "NO", have also given him time outs in the kitchen, have also balled my hand into a fist, have also said NO and then immediately handed him a toy, etc. etc. etc. I think all of it works and sooner or later he'll get the message. Ollie is almost a year old and he still tries it from time to time, but not nearly as frequently as he used to.[/B]


Everytime I say no and turn my back on him he starts tugging at my pants :smilie_tischkante: So far it seems I will have to keep shaking the can of coins or leaving the room/giving him time out.

Thanks for all the advice everyone!

<div align="center">Desiree & Eros


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

Ok, I've tried all the advice here and nothing works for my little Parker. The yelping from me only worked three times. Now he thinks it's funny when I do it. I walked away into another room, and he just goes off to play with another toy. Once I come back out, he returns to the biting. The can of coins doesn't startle him at all. He wants to investigate it instead. I turn my back on him, and he'll just run around to face me. Now, I've only had him for a week, but at one point do they finally get it? I know he's capable of learning cause I got him to sit on command.


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

> Ok, I've tried all the advice here and nothing works for my little Parker. The yelping from me only worked three times. Now he thinks it's funny when I do it. I walked away into another room, and he just goes off to play with another toy. Once I come back out, he returns to the biting. The can of coins doesn't startle him at all. He wants to investigate it instead. I turn my back on him, and he'll just run around to face me. Now, I've only had him for a week, but at one point do they finally get it? I know he's capable of learning cause I got him to sit on command.[/B]


I don't think you were supposed to let him see the can of coins. My little boy is curious too he just doesn't know where it's coming from. Maybe you can try squirting him with a little water gun, but don't let him see that either.

<div align="center">Desiree & Eros


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=427435
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

Ok, I'll try that. Hopefully that will work. Last night, my little holy terror got me good. He bit my nipple through the pajama top! OMG! I let out my own high pitch yelp, but that didn't phase him. I know he was only playing, but it brought me to tears cause it HURT!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

He's just a pup and needs redirection. Each time he does something
you don't want him to do you need to redirect him to another subject.
The thing is to be consistent. Remove your fingers from his grasp.
Put your shoes on. Keep doing this until he realizes he cannot nibble
on fingers and toes. He'll figure it out.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

It's really a puppy thing. Any time Kosmo would bite my fingers, I gave him one of HIS toys instead. He quickly learned that it wasn't acceptable :biggrin: Good luck


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

> Ok, I'll try that. Hopefully that will work. Last night, my little holy terror got me good. He bit my nipple through the pajama top! OMG! I let out my own high pitch yelp, but that didn't phase him. I know he was only playing, but it brought me to tears cause it HURT![/B]




Sounds painful! Mine has tried that while playing & missed :smheat: 

<div align="center">Desiree & Eros


----------



## Lily & Martini (Aug 13, 2007)

I thought I was the only one going through this! Martini does it ALLLL the time. I've tried the yelping, giving him toys, walking away, time outs, saying no, and it's getting nowhere! He's a stubborn little boy...just like his momma LOL. I bought him 3 different chew toys and they keep him entertain for a minute then he goes straight to the fingers or toes :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

> I thought I was the only one going through this! Martini does it ALLLL the time. I've tried the yelping, giving him toys, walking away, time outs, saying no, and it's getting nowhere! He's a stubborn little boy...just like his momma LOL. I bought him 3 different chew toys and they keep him entertain for a minute then he goes straight to the fingers or toes :smilie_tischkante:[/B]


Nope, you're definitely not the only one. It can be very frustrating at times especially with a strong willed, super smart, rambunctious, stubborn little cutie pie, but it's good to know that there are others out there in the same boat. It's actually reassuring. I've tried the shaking the can of coins behind my back, and that seems to work a bit. I've also tried spraying his little face with water. At first I was against that, but then a few people on this forum actually do it. So I thought it can't be that bad. It actually works, but I have to quickly follow it up by giving him his toy. He needs to associate that chewing is only acceptable with his toys. 

It's a LOT of work, but consistency is key. In the long run, it'll be better for both of us. I think you just need to figure out what works best for your particular little munchkin and stick with it. Don't give up. Hang in there


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=428523
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah. if he's licking me then I say, "kisses" in a very sweet voice. He loves to hear my voice like that. Once he bites, I say, "no bite" in a more firmer tone and redirect him to his toy. I think it's all about the tone, too. If that doesn't work, then I whip out the spray bottle and then his toy. 

I just start trying this a couple of days ago. So far it's been working. I just need to be consistent with it. Now, I need to work on his barking.


----------



## GiGi's Mom (Apr 10, 2006)

Puppies do that, they usually mature out of it, but I trade fingers for a toy. 

Hope this helps!! :thumbsup:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

I can so relate to everyone in this thread! I was brought to tears on several occasions not necessarily from the physical pain but from the disappointment. I had completely forgotten about puppies chewing so badly and it was literally months and months before Midis stopped chewing on me. I wanted my "sweet little furbaby" (in reality: holy terror!) to lie beside me or in my lap and let me snuggle and love on him and instead I felt like he wanted to kill me! It was very unrealistic of me to be disappointed. Puppies act like puppies and will do these things until they stop teething or until you successfully train them not to. I am happy to report that he stopped hurting me about a month or two ago. I have a sweet little furbaby now instead of a holy terror! :aktion033: Thank the Lord!

BinnieBee


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

I think saying "puppies will be puppies" and just waiting it out until they're not teething and therefore not doing it so often (though some will as some dogs are more mouthy than others) is not a good idea. The dog learns in the meantime that having human hands (or body parts) in its mouth is acceptable behaviour. And if you're saying "no" and that alone isn't stopping the behaviour (and why would it unless it understands "no" already from previous training?), then they're learning that they don't have to listen to you when you say "no"... that it doesn't really mean anything or that it may mean "you bit me, now I'll pretend to be your injured prey and pull away while you try to bite me faster... or find my fingers... or catch me"... Who knows, but they obviously aren't learning that it means stop. IMO it's only going to make your use of "no" less effective in the future.

I was really pleased with the method I used to make Tiffy stop nipping. It was clear, quick and easy. I posted about it in length before in this thread. Even if that's not a method you want to use, the rest of the thread will probably be of interest to you guys that are dealing with nippy puppies ATM.


----------



## Suki (Oct 21, 2007)

<div align="center"><span style="color:#9932CC">I believe someone has said this already, but they're just teething! Getting a baby teething toy (like what you put in the fridge) can be good.
Suki has started to mouth on us too (and those puppy teeth are sharp!), but what I do is I say in a loud voice, "Ouch!" than calmly walk away into another room, and close the door. That is what another puppy would do if the playing got too rough! I come out after a minute, and she is carefull to be more gentle.  </span>


----------

